# worst night of my life...



## audiv842 (Nov 23, 2008)

i watched my bestfreind wrap his a6 around a pole tonight we were racing and the roads were wet he lost control and slid out. he didnt get hurt seriously but it was the worst wreck ive ever seen and hes very lucky to be alive... it opened my eyes and made me see that no matter how good you think you are things still go wrong. the long and the short is i dont have any desire to drive fast at all anymore. i am almost afraid to drive at all. im sorry to rant on and on i just needed to talk...


----------



## Raudi S6 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: worst night of my life... (audiv842)*

That is chance you take when you street race. GO TO THE TRACK!!! It does not mean you can't drive fast, just be smart.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: worst night of my life... (audiv842)*

I helped a few guys after hearing the result of their fast highway fun gone wrong. One died at the scene before help arrived, the other died in hospital three days later according to the news. The driver walked away... and is still in jail for killing two of his best friends.
Use the Track


----------



## 300whpA6 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: worst night of my life... (audiv842)*

I'm sorry to hear the bad news but I'm glad that you're both okay and you both learned some leassons. I too should drive slower (i'm sure 2/3 of us here need to drive a lil slower) and not race on roads....and I too have wrapped a car in a pole, but was going maybe 25-35 haha sad i know, I was trying to pickup something that fell on the passanger side floor (DUMBEST THING EVER, I KNOW) and as I went back up to look up I see within 1/100th of a sec a pole straight in front of me, lucky me I looked up miliseconds BEFORE the hit otherwise my neck would have prop been broke since i was too close to the airbag and looking sideways.
anyways I'm glad you're okay and that you now think differently about street racing be safe good luck, also if you don't mind me asking 
what exactly went wrong?
how fast were you guys going?
pics of the crash?

okay now for the good part, the only good outcome was that i got 2k more for my car then what i paid a year later, and 10K+ miles later haha make sure your bud get what his car is worth, and if they offer him a low ammount just tell him to keep denying it till they offer him what he wants







GL


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: worst night of my life... (audiv842)*

Street racing is massively lame, but I'm glad the lesson was learned without the loss of life.


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: worst night of my life... (EK20)*

I remember after my crash I didn't want to take corners going any faster then 20, I was such a nervous wreck. It took me about a year to become comfortable with corners again. I was lost and late to pick my grandma up, at the airport, going about 35 around a corner and hit some gravel that was brushed on the road, going down hill.







After not gaining control I locked up and met the wall across the road at a 45. The quote was so close to a total the insurance gave me the option and I said total it. Man do I miss that car.








Anyways long story short, it probably will take some time getting use to the road again, just remember to take something away from it. And what 300whpA6 said, make sure he gets what it's worth, I ended up $2k above the original purchase and walked away with a wash, loan payed off, and service on the credit card paid off.


----------



## audiv842 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: worst night of my life... (audiv842)*

thanks alot guys will get some pics of the car up tn after work.


----------



## audiv842 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: worst night of my life... (audiv842)*


----------



## dadrew (Aug 4, 2005)

Deyam, so that's what my car would look like if I wrecked it.
Your friend is lucky to be alive!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

My god that got messed up!


----------



## audiv842 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: worst night of my life... (audiv842)*

idk what was worse my freind crashing or the fact that i had to look at this audi destroyed. 

at least if nothing else it shows you you get what you pay for when you buy an audi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98AudiboyA4 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: worst night of my life... (audiv842)*

wow that car its wrecked badly .. glad to hear every1's ok .. how fast was he going when he hit the pole? altho the car is "gone" atleast you and your friend have hopefully learned from this.....keep it to the track


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: worst night of my life... (98AudiboyA4)*

thank goodness for 5 airags


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: worst night of my life... (audiv842)*

Damn!
Just for interest sake... What speed was he doing?
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## abnj723 (May 30, 2006)

a6 can take a hit, if he was in another car he may have been injured or worse.


----------



## Littlebluebug (Feb 10, 2002)

I live my life a quarter mile at a time...


----------



## HOOD RICK (Sep 1, 2008)

omg!!!! lucky everyone was alright


----------

